# Drag bags - bigger tires?????



## rambogto (Jan 7, 2007)

Simple question. Drag bags take care of wheel hop. I understand what they do. Is this the simple solution so you can get bigger tires in rear? Does anyone have this set up but still have rubbing issues?

I talked to a guy who had aftermarket tires,wheels, and drag bags and he still had his fender lip cut. 275 in rear:willy:


----------



## rambogto (Jan 7, 2007)

Must not be a simple question????:confused


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

275's in most cases require rolling or cutting (I like rolling, but options are like A-holes). Narrow 275's, perfect cradle alignment, and perfect offsets are the exception, not the rule that would allow you to avoid rolling/cutting.

You may be able to pump up the bags enough to avoid rubbing, but you wouldn't want to drive it around on the street.


----------



## Stevo (May 11, 2008)

I have the pedders 1 1/2 lift springs and I run the 275 drag radials and it works great.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Stevo said:


> I have the pedders 1 1/2 lift springs and I run the 275 drag radials and it works great.


once again anyone looking for answers should know some things from you like M6 or A4? Nitto, BFG or M/Ts? do you track the car or are you spinning it on the street. wheel hop is a combination of the IRS and traction/no traction/traction/no traction. on the street it's easier to tame where you can just break it loose and spin. at the track with a hard launch and a M6 it's a bit more difficult. what kind of times are you getting with the 475 RWHP?


----------



## Stevo (May 11, 2008)

svede1212 said:


> once again anyone looking for answers should know some things from you like M6 or A4? Nitto, BFG or M/Ts? do you track the car or are you spinning it on the street. wheel hop is a combination of the IRS and traction/no traction/traction/no traction. on the street it's easier to tame where you can just break it loose and spin. at the track with a hard launch and a M6 it's a bit more difficult. what kind of times are you getting with the 475 RWHP?


I got a 12.40 with the clutch slipping in first gear. I just ordered my new clutch today. I hope to be faster with the new clutch.


----------

